# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان بالزيوت الطبيعية والاعشاب+تجارب

## الحلم الجميل

الان مع الكريم الطبيعى لازابة الدهون وتنحيف الكرش والزنود والفخدين والارداف او المؤخرة 
وتنحيف اى منطقة سمينة مزعجة بجسمك
دون ريجيم دون حرمان وبامااااااان طبعا لانه طبيعى 
بخلاصة الزيوت الطبيية الاعشاب التى تحفز الجسم ع حرق الدهون وايضا يقوم بشد الترهلات 

تخلصى من المناطق المزعجة بجسمك مثل البطن او الكرش والارداف والزراعين (الزنود )التى تبدو غير متناسقة مع حجم جسمك ومهما خسيتى بتظل مثل ما هى وخصوصا بعد الولادة 



ودعى كل المشااااااااااااااااااااكل دى مع الحل الامثل



بدون اى ريجيم او تعب او مجهود وبدون اخطار


اى استفسار وللطلب 
جوالى اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+



الكريم طبيعى ميا بالميا 100%ال 100 الحمد لله مثل جميع منتجاتى

مستخلص من زيوت طبيعية واعشاب فقطططططط هالزيوت بتحفز حرق الدهون وتعمل على تسييح الدهون بامان تام من جسمك 



وكمان شد الجسم من اى ترهلات 



يستخدم للكرش والارداف والفخدين والدراعين (الزنود )واى منطقة سمينة وبها دهون متراكمة بالجسم


الكريم نتايجه اكيييييييييييييييييييييييدة ودة بشهادة الى جربوه 


و طبعا ليس له اي اثار جانبية 



لانه مكون من زيوت طبيعية ودة سر نجاحه والاقبال عليه 



سعر العلبه 160 درهم 


والكريم عليه عرض اشترى 2 علبة تاخدى العلبة الثالثة مجاناااااااااااا


صورته


http://www11.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/150447707.jpg


مرخص من وزاره الصحه 



يعنى امن ومضمون 



النتيجة بتظهر تدريجيا بعد حوالى ثلاثة اسابيع من الاستخدام 


ودى بعض من اراء زباينى اللى عجبهم الكريم ما شاء الله 





> [04/11/2015 4:44 PM] ميرا. امارات: هلا اختى
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:45 PM] ميرا. امارات: بصراحه منتجاتج تجنن 
> 
> دايم أخذ منتجات من تاجرات وبدوووون فايده اخسر فلوسي ع الفاضي
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا.امارات: أنا رسلتلك لان ارتحتلك وحسيت انك صادقه
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا. امارات:استفيدت ماشاء الله
> ...





> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: هلاا حبيبتي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: شخباارج ياقلبي
> 
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: اشكرج من كل قلبي على كريمااتج ومنتجاتج الحووه
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: الحلووه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: اعطيييج وساام بدرجه اولى على كريماتج��
> 
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: وبالتوفييييق ياقلبي والى الاماااااام
> 
> ...





> [email protected]
> حبيبت اشكرك اختى .....
> 
> الكريم صراحه مفعوله وايد حلو كرشتي خفت بشكل ملحوظ






> روح_الحياة
> مشكورة اختى على هالكريم
> 
> الحمد لله بطني نحف وصار مشدود
> وبحطه بعد بالارداف
> 
> انا مو مصدقه
> 
> مشكورة اختى ماقصرتى وبنصح البنات فيه





> ام_سلطان 542
> ابشرى اختى 
> استخدمت الكريم حق تنحيف الارداف وماشاء الله ما شاء الله نحفت الحمد لله
> 
> وزوجى لاحظ وخواتى 
> 
> الله يباركلك اختى 
> سامحينى تعبتك بكثرة الاسئلة


التوصيل مجانا داخل الامارات تصلك الطلبية حتى البيت مع المندوب مجانا

ومجانا ايضا لكل الدول العربية يا بنات 

اى استفسار راسلونى اهلا وسهلا



جوالى اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+


ومتوفر جميع منتجات العناية بالجسم والوجه والبشرة والشعر
تبييض وتفتيح وعلاج كلف ونفخ خدو وكل شىىىىىىىىىىء

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

